# المخططات النموذجيه للطرق السعوديه - دليل تصميم الطرق



## pmc (19 يوليو 2009)

دليل تصميم الطرق - المجلد رقم 4 - المخططات النموذجيه لتصميم الطرق - السعوديه
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zyzt3uvytqk/Highway Design Manua vol. 4 Standard Drawings.pdf


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
رائع جدا


----------



## لهون جاف (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكووووووور


----------



## kazali016 (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mahmoud khalid (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم رفع الله قدرك


----------



## amgedgoga (22 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع وشكرااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## odwan (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر لك أخي الكريم


----------



## iaia2100 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
اخى كتير 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nabil cheikh (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم رفع الله قدرك*​


----------



## khaled 1 (17 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور
اخى كتير ,وبارك الله فيك ,وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
*​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مرصاد-2 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*المعايير الدولية لتصميم الطرق.*

نحن نعيش في أزمة فوضى عارمة أثرت في حياتنا المعيشية، حيث لا توجد معايير محلية أو دولية يتم على أساسها تصميم الطرق الداخلية للمدن أوالطرق السريعة بين المدن، خاصة عرض الطرق وتجهيزاتها.
أرجو ممن له معلومات عن هذا الموضوع أن يساهم في تنوير أفكارنا حتى لا نحيا في غيبوبة معمارية حضارية تمس أبسط حاجاتنا المعيشية..
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## civil devel (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (5 يوليو 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عزت محروس (5 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوتقي (5 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Al Mohager (25 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (27 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخوي الغالي


----------



## hz_sheta (30 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ المهندس pmc 
لا استطيع ان اعرب لك عن مدى امتناني و شكري على هذا المجلد الذي بحثت عنه كثيرا و لكني لم أجده على النت 
ارجوا رفع باقي المجلدات ان امكن لاني في امس الحاجة اليها في عملي 
جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## Al Mohager (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## محمد الجفري (24 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع جداا جزاك الله خير يارب​


----------



## لهون لهونى (25 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## أبو ماجد (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## المهندس-13 (14 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير
ننتظر منك المزيد
*
*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيـم*


----------



## احمد56 (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Mohammed Shallal (16 فبراير 2013)

مشاركة قيمة وممتازة


----------



## Haji Radi (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً​:75:


----------



## metkal (16 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (16 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و*جزاك خيراً*
​


----------



## sinarest (16 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engtarq (16 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

